# Can rats eat grass?



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

Pet stores sell this stuff that you can grow yourself. And i was wondering if its safe for rats. I was thinking about getting some.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

It's just wheat that has sprouted and if you buy some good wheat you can easily grow it in your window without having to pay the high price. They also call it cat grass, it just costs you more then.
I pull out healthy grass sods, put them in a large bowl and let them have fun with it during free range time. it saves my wallpaper.
Make sure it comes from healthy soil without dog waste etc.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes, but they will have more fun digging it up than eating it. :lol:


----------

